# Frame/chassis Warranty



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,

I have been having a recurring brake problem on my 2012 301BQ. The magnet wires are too short and they rub on the brake drum hub when you apply the brakes. Eventually, the wire insulation wears through and the brakes short out on the drum. Once this happens, your trailer brakes will not work. The brake controller will sense the short and will not apply the trailer brakes. Picture below shows the issue. Others on here have posted similar problems.










I started having problems with the first summer of using the trailer. Rather than taking the trailer in for service, I went ahead an repaired the wires myself. It was just easier and less hassle. I can fix an axle in less than an hour. Unfortunately, two of the hubs do not seem to hold the repair. The insulation wears through pretty quickly and the problem is back. The wires are just too short so you cannot maintain any clearance between the wires and the hub.

I am thinking of requesting to have Keystone repair this problem, but I am out of my one year warranty. However, I thought maybe the chassis and frame had a two year warranty? I looked through all the documents that came with the trailer, and I have nothing for the trailer chassis. The Keystone website says almost nothing at all about warranties in general, so not much help. Anyone know what the frame and chassis warranty is on the 2012 Outback?

Thanks,

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Keystone will most likely defer to the Axle vendor. I would send them the picture and ask for new magnets, hopefully they will pony up a full set. Then when you install them route the wire differently to avoid the contact to the hub.

Also take the hubs to a machine shop and have the inner hub turned so that it is smooth. Once you get rid of the roughness of the casting, even if you do get contact it will be less likely to chew through the wire.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't know if you have gotten anywhere with your problem, if not hopefully I have some useful info for you. Keystone purchases all their frames from Lippert Components, and all their axles from Dexter Axle. Both companies are owned by Drew Industries. Go to www.dexteraxle.com for the companies contact information. I'm sure they will tell you what the warranty length is on there products, and where you can go locally to get the problem corrected.


----------



## Sour lemon (Dec 23, 2012)

Looking for user name Golfduke anyone know him?
Went under members but can't email him it is private
He had a problem with a dealer i wanted to talk ti him about 
Thank you for any help you can offer anyone


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sour lemon said:


> Looking for user name Golfduke anyone know him?
> Went under members but can't email him it is private
> He had a problem with a dealer i wanted to talk ti him about
> Thank you for any help you can offer anyone


Golfduke has not logged into Outbackers since Sept 2011 so he is not currently active. If you go to his page he has a Hotmail address list for contact outside of Outbackers messaging.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

double d said:


> Don't know if you have gotten anywhere with your problem, if not hopefully I have some useful info for you. Keystone purchases all their frames from Lippert Components, and all their axles from Dexter Axle. Both companies are owned by Drew Industries. Go to www.dexteraxle.com for the companies contact information. I'm sure they will tell you what the warranty length is on there products, and where you can go locally to get the problem corrected.


Our Outback axles and brakes are Al-KO. I think AL-KO is now part of Lippert as well. Look on your axles and brake hubs and it should show who the mfg. is.


----------

